# Dog crate into a bunny cage?



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

I am considering making Roger a house rabbit, he is litter trained already and the weather is going to be awful in the coming months round here I have heard. 
He is quite a large bunny, too big for the majorty of rabbit cages so I was wondering if its okay to transform this dog crate
Petplanet Budget Cage Wire Dog Cages for Sale
the large one.

Also, roger keeps chewing the wood in his run and eating it :scared:
Is that dangerous for him? He`s now broke it so he can`t use it anyway so there`s £50 down the drain :mad5: :cursing::incazzato:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

what are the measurements of this?

i use one as my isolation/recovery housing in my bedroom, but if its a dog sized one it could be used for housing but not 24/7 housing if u get what i mean?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi it says
Approximate size: 94cm x 58cm x 66cm high(37" x 23" x 26").

Yeah he will be running around in a rabbit proof room most of the time


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

sounds fine to me, but i dont keep mine indoors so you may be better off asking someone that keeps them indoors.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

I would go for the x large crate tbh, especially if you have a big bun. You will need to attach a puppy pen to it as well to make it big enough.

This was one I had set up before I bonded all my groups 










To give you a clue on size the bun in this is a 3.8kg German lop


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> I would go for the x large crate tbh, especially if you have a big bun. You will need to attach a puppy pen to it as well to make it big enough.
> 
> This was one I had set up before I bonded all my groups
> 
> ...


Thanks so much thats about how much my bun weighs 
Rep for you :thumbup:


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

I've got my two in this cage.. And they get access to the rest of the room 24/7

pink dog cages, Crates (the giant one)

Like others have said Aslong as they are not confined to the cage they should be ok, if they will be confined at some point I'd get the biggest cage you can really..


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

suzyjo said:


> I've got my two in this cage.. And they get access to the rest of the room 24/7
> 
> pink dog cages, Crates (the giant one)
> 
> ...


Thanks, looks good. I have that carrot chew for my rabbit too 
Rep for you too :thumbup:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

A large (4ft) dog crate is a great base for a pair of buns. Some people are clever and convert it so it has an upper level too.


----------

